
Google study shows unwanted software worse than malware - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/security/2016/08/08/google-study-shows-unwanted-software-worse-than-malware/
======
lbill
I fell a few time into some stupid traps that installed bloatwares in my
computer : I clicked too quickly during the install process of the software I
originally wanted, and spent much more time getting rid of the unwanted ones.
It made me mad, but I'm tech savvy enough to get rid of these horrors: that
might not be the case for many other users (yep, my grand-parents use the
internet).

